# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  Broadsword & Buckler

## Heiko G.

Hello everyone,

At the moment I am more and more interested in the combination of Broadsword/Backsword & Buckler. I know George Silver is one of the guys, who can talk about this  :Smilie:  But I prefer later non-Silver material (nothing against the old fellow of course), so I am looking for McBane and Captain James Miller and the late date of the use of the Buckler with the Backsword.

Here is our first try inspired by Miller and McBane: http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefe.../1/YInJqcgXZso

What is your experience with that and what is your opinion? Is there any other material?

----------

